# Grizzly G0771Z Table Saw - Good Decision?



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Sorry, but...... this seems to be the most talked about topic. I didn’t want to just add on to old threads. So I was selfish and started another. 

I want to replace my Craftsman 137.228910 10” contractor style table saw. It has served me well for over 20 years, but I would like to upgrade two things. I want something with quick-release blade guard and riving knife system and a more standard miter slot rather then the goofy backwards T-slot Craftsman seems to love. I’m at a loss for how to easily build sleds or find taper jigs for my Craftsman. An upgraded fence with t-slots seems like a nice upgrade, too.

Budget is about a grand (give or take) and I want to stay with 120v to start. I have a small shop (1 bay of 3-car garage). Most projects are small furniture like tables, fish tank stands, boxes, etc. 

I narrowed it down to either the Grizzly G0771z 10” hybrid (my current choice) or Shop Fox W1837 10” open cabinet. Both meet my size limitations. Looking for opinions. Specifically:
- regrets with your table saw selection 
- ease of making jigs/sleds with their T-slot (appears to be inverted compared to Craftsman)

One last question is that my Craftsman says it has a 3HP motor (15 amps) and both the Grizzly and Shop Fox say 2HP (15 amps). Seems odd that anything I see now over 2 HP seems to be 240 v. I want to be able to dado up to 3/4”. Is this power difference a big change?

Thank you. I look forward to a little saw banter to help me decide.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

the craftsman 137 saws are direct drive, stamped steel construction. friends don't let friends buy direct drive table saws. had you been on this forum 20 years ago we would have talked you out of that poor choice. 

however the craftsman 315 table saws are cast iron belt drive saws of good standing on this forum. they have 3/4" miter slots machined into the top, the riving/blade guard is hinged to flip out of the way or removed without any tools. probably the most popular, most owned saw on this forum. the only reason i bring this up is: they are available all over ebay and craigslist for $150 to $300

this amp draw table shows roughly what amperage a motor draws at what voltage. i'd trust grizzly to have a 2hp motor in the 15 amp 240v range. i suspect your craftsman saw was 120v, they use mathamajic when calculating hp ratings on universal motors. just like you can buy a 6.5hp shop vac 120v that has a #16 wire cord. mathamajic...


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you, Ogre. I did not even look at Craftsman. Probably because of the recent Sears business issues and a fear over Craftsman having so many proprietary parts issues. I have a Craftsman orbital sander and now cannot find 4 1/2” pads and the miter slot on the older saws are unique. However, both lasted and work well.

I will do a little more research on Craftsman 

Thank you for the electrical lesson. It helped. I think what you are saying is that it is hard to believe that my current saw is actually 3HP. That is what I suspected.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Look into the Shop Fox hybrid table saw! I have the now extinct Craftsman 22124 and it's a great hybrid. The controls are smooth as glass and it came with a Biesemeyer fence. It's got a 1 3/4 HP motor, BUT the Shop Fox has a 2 HP, so all the more reason to go with that! The price should be pretty close to you limit, but I haven't checked.







https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shop+Fox+hybrid+table+saw


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks, Woodnthings. I’m really considering the Shop Fox. It is a close second and looks like a really nice saw that will meet all my needs and desires. Really, the only difference on paper between the Grizzly and Shoo Fox is an inch longer from blade to fence on left side. I’ve spent year telling my wife an inch really doesn’t matter. 

Looking for someone to confirm quality or let me know what else I should be looking for. I really want to be able to use a sled and a taper jig and my Craftsman really doesn't allow. And removing the guard to use a dado blade is cumbersome.


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Anyone know if guard removal/replacement is really as easy as implied for either saw?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone know if guard removal/replacement is really as easy as implied for either saw?
I don't own a Shop Fox but read what they say about the "quick release blade guard in the product description":





Shop Fox W1837 10" 2 hp Open-Stand Hybrid Table Saw - - Amazon.com


Shop Fox W1837 10" 2 hp Open-Stand Hybrid Table Saw - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com



















The saw has cabinet mounted trunnions, that's why it's a "hybrid" not a contractor saw. This is a great feature when doing a blade to slot alignment procedure. There's a lot for me to like about this saw, in my 50+ years of owning table saws...... 👍


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Thank you. Especially the explanation on differences between contractor and hybrid. Anyone know if the guard comes off and goes back on easily? How easy is it to remove the splitter to use dado blade?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

DustyDan said:


> Anyone know if guard removal/replacement is really as easy as implied for either saw?





DustyDan said:


> Thank you. Especially the explanation on differences between contractor and hybrid. Anyone know if the guard comes off and goes back on easily? How easy is it to remove the splitter to use dado blade?


It's easy on my Craftsman hybrid. However, changing from any blade to a dado set is "painful" at best. You will just have to deal with it. Plan all your dados and cuts so you aren't going back and forth. People laugh at my 3 saws attached together, but I never need to change a saw blade and I have a huge work surface for support. I can laugh back, and do .... I use the 10" Craftsman hybrid only occasionaly for non-through cuts because getting the splitter realigned is a pain on the older 12" direct drive saws.


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

I am more than slightly jealous with your 3-saw setup and the minimal retooling. NICE!!!


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

DustyDan said:


> Anyone know if guard removal/replacement is really as easy as implied for either saw?


Even better, go to the source; w1837_m.pdf (grizzly.com)
The owners manual starting on page 35 describes exactly what is done during the change over procedure. Grizzly does a good job at providing solid info for most of their products. I always trust the manual for info, more so than trusting what is written by the marketing department.


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks, Dave. Looks easy enough. Of course, my Craftsman says to remove the two 10mm bolts. Sounds easy until you realize standard 10mm box wrench is just a wee bit short and it takes an extremely small hand to reach. I do appreciate the link and I believe Grizzly has a good reputation for their manuals.


----------



## Pmcjuice41 (Jan 26, 2021)

DustyDan said:


> Sorry, but...... this seems to be the most talked about topic. I didn’t want to just add on to old threads. So I was selfish and started another.
> 
> I want to replace my Craftsman 137.228910 10” contractor style table saw. It has served me well for over 20 years, but I would like to upgrade two things. I want something with quick-release blade guard and riving knife system and a more standard miter slot rather then the goofy backwards T-slot Craftsman seems to love. I’m at a loss for how to easily build sleds or find taper jigs for my Craftsman. An upgraded fence with t-slots seems like a nice upgrade, too.
> 
> ...


G0771z I work this thing to death now spend your money you saved on a incra fence system perfect that’s the word to describe it pinpoint


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm kind of split over a few different saws...Delta 5000 series 52", cast iron wings, tubular base.. Shopfox w1837 and Laguna Fusion2.. I'm leaning towards the Laguna for the base and 36" rip capacity, but the Delta's 52" reach keeps pulling me back..(not to mention price, but it's from Lowes who I loath to do business with.)
Something i really like about the Laguna is the geared blade tilt mechanism.. My current blade tilt is like pushing a Cadillac up hill with a rope..

And Woodnthings, your comment about multiple saws... Do you have any idea how many times I've dreamed of just tossing out all my wifes junk taking up all the space in the garage so I can do the same? The only reason I don't is because I'd end up homeless and have to find another shop..


DAMMIT! I KNEW IT! I left a sheet of drywall in the back of the truck last night and now it's pouring down rain. I KNEW that was gonna happen NOT because I checked the weather report, but because i just finished a job last night and was wiped out when I finally got home.. Oh well..that job is paying for my new saw.. Small price to pay for half sheet of drywall.. LOL


----------



## Pmcjuice41 (Jan 26, 2021)

Made all that


----------



## Pmcjuice41 (Jan 26, 2021)

Rip is a little deceiving cause upgrade the fence and that makes it more fences can be moved on most pretty easy in the t track styles so you can fudge them pretty hard


----------

